# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Μεταλλάξεις ιθαγενών >  Φλώρος κίτρινο ιζαμπέλ παστέλ

## οδυσσέας

καινουργια μεταλλαξη φλωρου κίτρινο ιζαμπέλ παστέλ
θυληκο.

----------


## mitsman

Αμάν... Τι λες τώρα;;;;;;;

----------


## BugsBunny

Πολύ όμορφο. . .

----------


## οδυσσέας

εχει και κιτρινη μυτη ξαχασα να γραψω.

ΑΕΚαρα στο φουλ ::

----------


## mitsman

Υπάρχει στην Ελλάδα;;;;

----------


## οδυσσέας

δεν ξερω, αν μπορεις να διαθεσεις απο πεντοχιλιαρο και πανω...ολα μπορουν να γινουν. ::

----------


## mitsman

Ωραία που είναι τα καναρινια....

----------


## οδυσσέας

ωραιοτατα :Happy0196:

----------


## οδυσσέας

αρθρο για την μεταλλαξη. http://www.eleveur-de-carduelines.co...rdier-deurope/

----------

